# The Christian and Frugality



## satz (Dec 8, 2006)

How frugal ought a christian to be? We would agree that a christian should be generous in supporting his church and the poor. But how generous is generous? I know there is not a hard and fast rule one can pull from the bible, but what are your personal convictions. For those christians whom the Lord has blessed to be rich, or richer than others, we know they ought to be more generous, but how far should they also enjoy the good things in life?

Thoughts?


----------



## Timothy William (Dec 8, 2006)

Christians should be both frugal and generous. Sometimes we set up a rigid dichotomy between the two, yet most of us could do more of both. Spending one's money as soon as (or before) it is earned is a worldly mentality which has unfortunately entered the church, even though for centuries frugality and saving where seen as Christian virtues. Likewise, it is shameful that the great majority of Christians give only token charity to both the world's poor and to those struggling in their own communities. If they ever came into conflict, I would err on the side of prudence before charity - too much spending today, whether on ourselves or others, reduces spending tomorrow, usually by an even greater amount - however it is rare that this conflict actually arises.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 8, 2006)

Eph 4:28 Let the thief no longer steal, but rather let him labor, doing honest work with his own hands, so that he may have something to share with anyone in need.

The principle is to remember that whatever we have is a gift but also has a purpose behind it. Eph. 4 says that we should have a job and the purpose for that job is to receive money so that we may share with those in need.

We must weigh our decisions and realize that every dollar we 'blow' is money that will not help those in need. That's not to say there isn't a place for rest and relaxation and entertainment but our primary purpose must be held in priority. A conscience in the process of sanctification will be our guide here.


----------

